# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Gobierno español declara 53 nuevas Reservas Naturales Fluviales

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...ales-fluviales




> *El Gobierno español declara 53 nuevas Reservas Naturales Fluviales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10/02/2017
> 
> ...

----------

HUESITO (13-feb-2017),Jonasino (11-feb-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

Buena noticia

----------


## termopar

Cachis, ahí, de nucleares,  nada, no?

----------


## perdiguera

La linde se ha acabado y sigue el tonto.

----------


## termopar

Tiene algún otro refrán o está explicándome su uso ejemplificando?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cachis, ahí, de nucleares,  nada, no?

----------

embalses al 100% (13-mar-2017),G20 (15-feb-2017)

----------


## ben-amar

¿Y de que sirven esas reservas si despues le quitan el agua al rio?, pregunto

----------

